# How do I charge for coding services??



## CHARLENA79 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello- I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to charge for coding services. Surgery coding in particular... per case or per hour and charge amount?

Thank you very much for your help!

Charlena


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 11, 2014)

If you're just coding, most consultants charge by the chart.  It really depends on the specialty and complexity of the work.  We are charged $17.00 per chart for SDS cases.   If you're also billing and doing accounts receivable, consultants often charge a percentage of receivables posted. I'm not sure what a reasonable fee would be--maybe 15%?


----------

